# Nikon to Announce 200-500mm Lens?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2015)

```
<p>A few patents showing optical formulas for a 200-500mm lens from Nikon have appeared.</p>
<p>Nikon Rumors reports that Nikon will indeed announce such a lens, though at present, the speed of the lens is unknown.</p>
<p>Canon is also <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/canon-developing-a-new-slower-supertelephoto-lens-cr2/" target="_blank">rumored to be developing a supertelephoto lens</a> with an aperture slower than f/4, it’s unknown if the development includes a zoom.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
```


----------



## candyman (Jul 27, 2015)

Would be nice to have a 400-800 zoom of Canon. But with profits dropping 16%, you wonder what that will do with R&D budget in the Camera section :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2015)

candyman said:


> Would be nice to have a 400-800 zoom of Canon. But with profits dropping 16%, you wonder what that will do with R&D budget in the Camera section :



The high end lens business is a different market, and not impacted by the same factors as the low end business. A DO super zoom lens would also be interesting, but expensive. the issue is that Canon does not make lenses slower than f/5.6, and the 800mm L is already f/5.6, so such a zoom is going to be very large, even if DO.


----------



## candyman (Jul 27, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Would be nice to have a 400-800 zoom of Canon. But with profits dropping 16%, you wonder what that will do with R&D budget in the Camera section :
> ...



I see.
I better stop dreaming about it ;D ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2015)

candyman said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



That is one of the advantages of a small format sensors like 1 inch. The G3 X has a 24-600mm equivalent zoom and still gives a much better IQ than the very small sensor P&S cameras. The price is too high though. A person could buy a SL-1 plus a Tamron or Sigma long zoom for very little more. It would be much much larger though.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 27, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


BTW G3x seems to outperform Tamron 150-600mm & Sony A7II combo at 600mm (in sharpness, at least).
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27180.0


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 28, 2015)

The Canon 200-400+TC is technically already a variable aperture lens that goes out to 560mm. Even if Nikon makes a 500mm f5.6 zoom lens it'll still be inferior in focal length range.

If it cost a bit less than $12,000 I think people would forgive them though.


----------

